# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Жириновский. Подборка смешных ситуаций (2009) TVRip

## volk22008

Видео:Жириновский. Подборка смешных ситуаций
Жанр: Юмор
Год выхода: 2009
Режиссер: Репортеры
В ролях: Жириновский Владимир Вольфович

Подробно:
Подборка самых смешных и неординарных моментов российского политического деятеля, известного всему миру своими порой курьёзными поступками и фразами. Один из самых полных сборников видео с Жириновским, который вы не найдете в интернете.

1. Жириновский - (ОРТ) передача Слабое Звено
2. Жириновский vs. Хазанов
3. ЖИРИНОВСКИЙ В ТАМБОВЕ ! ! !
4. Жириновский дерётся в госдуме
5. Жириновский на дебатах 2008 (драка)
6. Жириновский на НТВ
7. Жириновский о русском мате
8. Жириновский припечатал коммунистов
9. Жириновский сравнил политиков со свиньями
10. Жириновский, скандал на передаче К Барьеру
11. Позор Жириновского. Как опустили сына юриста
12. Свобода Слова — Забавные моменты (Владимир Жириновский)
13. Драка в передаче Два против одного

Выпущено: Россия, пресса
Продолжительность: 00:31:07
Озвучивание: Оригинальное

Файл
Формат: AVI (XviD)
Качество: TVRip
Видео: 720x576 (1.25:1), 24 fps, XviD build 46 ~1032 kbps avg, 0.10 bit/pixel
Аудио: 44.100 kHz, MPEG Layer 3, 2 ch, ~151.43 kbps avg

СКАЧАТЬ МОЖНО ПО ЭТИМ СЫЛКАМ

http://depositfiles.com/files/0hfbk25hy

http://hotfile.com/dl/5481406/1d3d0a...--PST.rar.html

http://letitbit.net/download/fca8575...__PST.rar.html

Размер: 267.42 MB

----------

